# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Տան իմ ամենասիրելի անկյունը

## Cassiopeia

Տան ո՞ր հատվածն եք սիրում․․․ Ինչո՞ւ

----------


## Dayana

> Տան ո՞ր հատվածն եք սիրում․․․ Ինչո՞ւ


Սիրում եմ խոհանոցի հյուսիսային պատուհանագոգը, որի վրա նստում եմ շատ հաճախ: Ամենապուպուշ անկյունն է մեր տան:  :Blush:

----------

comet (02.09.2009), Երկնային (01.09.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Սիրելի անկյունը, եթե դա անկյուն կարելի է համարել, մեր բակում դրած փայտի նստարանն է, որի վրա սիրում եմ պառկել: Գործից հոգնած տուն եմ գնում ու դրա վրա պառկում եմ, նայում եմ վերև: Ավելի լավ հանգստի տարբերակ չկա:

----------


## Elmo

Ճաշասենյակի աջ անկյունից մի 4 մետր դեպի ձախ հատվածն եմ սիրում:
Որովհետև կոմպս էդտեղ ա դրած:

----------

Annushka (31.08.2009), Ungrateful (31.08.2009), Լեո (31.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ճաշասենյակի աջ անկյունից մի 4 մետր դեպի ձախ հատվածն եմ սիրում:
> Որովհետև կոմպս էդտեղ ա դրած:


Մո, վայֆայ+լապտոպ, ու տան բոլոր անկյունները սիրելի են  :Love:

----------

Annushka (31.08.2009), Cassiopeia (31.08.2009), Ungrateful (31.08.2009), Երկնային (01.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ ես միշտ պատշգամբն եմ սիրել, որտեղ կարելի է տնային բույսեր աճեցնել։
Ցավոք սրտի, վերջին տարիներին զրկված եմ այդ հաճույքից` սկզբում տեղի առկայության, սակայն Արտակի տնային բույսեր չսիրելու, ու իմ բացակայության ժամանակ նրանց չխնամված լինելու ակնկալիքից, իսկ մեր նոր տանը` տեղի բացակայության պատճառով։

----------


## Elmo

> Մո, վայֆայ+լապտոպ, ու տան բոլոր անկյունները սիրելի են


LapTop չեմ սիրում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես սիրում եմ քեռուս սենյակը, երբ որ քեռիս քաղաքում չի լինում  :LOL: 
Հարմարվել բազկաթոռին, վերցնել մի քանի շիշ գարեջուր ու Вести հեռուստաալիքը միացնել (արբանյակայինով): Ինչպես Արտգեոն էր ասում` ականջ ունեցողը կլսի, աչք ունեցողը կտեսնի, մնացածը դռուժնո նայում են Պեռվիի կանալ: Ես մնացածների շարքից եմ  :LOL:

----------

Annushka (31.08.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> Ճաշասենյակի աջ անկյունից մի 4 մետր դեպի ձախ հատվածն եմ սիրում:
> Որովհետև կոմպս էդտեղ ա դրած:


Ես էլ էդ "սիրելի անկյունի" դեմ դիմացի դիվանն եմ սիրում  :LOL:  որովհետև դիմացի ժուռնալի սեղանին  միրգ, կոնֆետ ու սուրճ եմ դնում ու հանգստանում, եթե իհարկե տնային գործերից հետո ժամանակ մնում ա հանգստի համար :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

> LapTop չեմ սիրում:


Զատո ես եմ սիրում, որ հարստանամ, առնելու եմ, տակ չտո, վայ-ֆայ զպրտիչը աչքիդ տակ ունեցի :LOL:  լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, իրոք հարմար բան ա վայ-ֆայը :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Նոր ենք տեղափոխվել դեռ սիրելի անկյուն չունեմ  :Xeloq: 
Բայց շենքի հետևի կողմից բաց պատշգամբը դուրս շատա գալիս... կարելիա նստել, թեյ խմել, զրուցել + սքանչելի տեսարան դեպի Արարատ ...

----------

Annushka (31.08.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Կարի մեքենայիս կանաչ սենյակը, մեկ էլ՝ խոհանոցում մի ծխելու անկյուն ունեմ, բառի տաբուրետկայով :Smile: :

----------


## ministr

Անխտիր բոլոր անկյունները: Օրերով կարող եմ հավեսով նստեմ տանը ու վայելեմ  :Smile:

----------

erexa (28.11.2012), Venus (01.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի անկյուն կա, առանց որի կյանքս չեմ պատկերացնում  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (31.08.2009), Razo (31.08.2009), Yellow Raven (01.09.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Հյուրասենյակը :Smile:

----------


## snow

Ես էլ իմ ննջասենյակն եմ սիրում, ճիշտա փոքրա , բայց շատ պուպուշնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Second Chance

Սիրում եմ փակ պատշգամբը, համ ինձ աշխատասենյակա ծառայում համ հանգստ_ա_ : Մի հատ թախտ կա դրված պատի մոտ կողքը ծաղիկներս են աճում այ այդ մասը ամենասիրածս մասնա :Love:  մնումա ծաղիկներս շատացնեմ ու... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Annushka (31.08.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> լավ, լապտոպը քեզնից, վայֆայ զպռտիչը, այսինքն ադապտերը ինձանից ու գալիս եմ ձեր տանն ինձ համար սիրելի անկյուն գտնեմ, պստոյի կողքին


Հարց չկա, Դայ ջան :Hands Up:  :LOL:  սուրճն  ու կոնֆետն էլ իմ կողմից :Wink:

----------

Dayana (31.08.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Տան սիրած անկունս լվացքասենյակն է՝ բաղնիքին կպած փոքրիկ սենյակը, ուր կանգնած է լվացքի մեքենան, սուշիլկան  :Xeloq: , կա պատուհան, որն էլ նայում է դեպի բակ: Պատերին շաա՜տ նկարներ կան իմ, քրոջս, հայտնի մարդկանց ՝ Հեփբերն, բեն Լադեն, Չերչիլ, Ֆրեյդ, Հիտլերի մի քանի գեղանկարներ, Մոնա Լիզան, Գառնի տաճարը, Ջոնի Դեփը, Մերիլին Մոնրոն, մի քանի տպատառ արտահայտություններ՝ սրամտքեր, քրոջս սարքած Թութանխամոնի մասկան…և այլն…Սիրում եմ նստել այդտեղ և գիրք կարդալ, և նայել ժամերով , թե մարդիկ ինչ են անում դրսում: 
P. S . Տի պեներ…

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Sona_Yar (01.09.2009), Surveyr (01.09.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմ սիրած անկյունը մեր տան 2րդ հարկի բալկոնն է, որտեղ աջ անկյունում՝ գրապահարանների ներքևը, դրված է անկողին, սիրում եմ նստել վրան, կամ պարկել ու ժուռնալներ կարդալ կամ գրքեր, ամենաշատը սիրում եմ նրա համար, որովհետև մեր տան աաամենա լուսավոր ու ջերմ սենյակն է, իսկ ես լուսավոր տուն եմ սիրում :Smile:

----------

Meme (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ սիրած անկյունը մեր տան 2րդ հարկի բալկոնն է, որտեղ աջ անկյունում՝ գրապահարանների ներքևը, դրված է անկողին, սիրում եմ նստել վրան, կամ պարկել ու ժուռնալներ կարդալ կամ գրքեր, ամենաշատը սիրում եմ նրա համար, որովհետև մեր տան աաամենա լուսավոր ու ջերմ սենյակն է, իսկ ես լուսավոր տուն եմ սիրում


Ես էլ եմ լուսավոր տուն սիրում, դրա համար էլ մեր տան ամենասիրածս տեղը մեր հյուրասենյակն է, որում երկու հանդիպակաց պատերին էլ լուսամուտներ կան (միջանցքը կպած է հյուրասենյակին)։ Էդ սենյակի բոլոր անկյուններն էլ սիրում եմ  :Jpit: , բայց ամենաշատը՝ էն հատվածը, որտեղ իմ գրասեղանն է դրված՝ կոմպով ու իր ամեն ինչով։  :Smile: 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև տան ամենաչսիրած անկյան մասին թեմա բացելը։  :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (31.08.2009)

----------


## impression

Տան ամենասիրածս անկյունը վաղուց չկա: Իսկ ժամանակին դա իմ գրասեղանն էր, պատին` երկու գրադարակներով, ուր ինչ ասես լցված էր` գիրք, դիսկեր, նկարներ, մանր-մունր հուշանվերներ, ֆոտոապարատ, մատիտներով, գրիչներով ու վրձիններով լցված պուճուր կժեր, փոշի ու մեկ էլ մամայիս մուննաթը, որ էդ զիբլանոցը եթե տիրություն չանեմ, ձեռքիցս կառնի: Տենց էլ էղավ:  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (01.09.2009), CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Meme (29.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (31.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (01.09.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Ամենասիրելին աշխատասենյակը
Սիրելին ննջարանը
 :Smile:

----------


## Loki

1. Առաջին տեղում համակարգչիս հատկացված անկյունն է׃ Սիրում եմ էդ անկյունը, օրվա մեծ մասն էլ էդտեղ եմ անց կացնում׃ 
2, Համակարգչիցս ոչ հեռու տեղադրված մահճակալս. օգտագործվում է պառկելու, հանգստանալաու ու երաժշտություն լսելու համար... մեկ-մեկ էլ քնելու ու քնելու հետ կապված գործողությունների համար
3, Զուգարանը׃ Հիմնական նպատակներից բացի՝ շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում է որպես առանձնանալու, բաչոկի միջի ջրի ձայնն ըմբոշխնելու ու խորհելու համար  :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (01.09.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Տան իմ ամենասիրելի անկյունը՝ խոհանոցում գտնվող սառնարանի շրջակայքն է, հատկապես տոների և ծնունդների ժամանակ, երբ սառնարանը  լիքն է լինում:  :Nyam:

----------


## Երկնային

_Սենյակիս լուսամուտագոգն եմ պաշտում  

սիրում եմ ցուրտ ձմեռային գիշերներին, տաք թեյի բաժակը գրկած, նստել լուսամուտագոգիս, ականջակալներով միացնել դանդաղ երաժշտություն ու նայել աստղիկներին ու անցնող-գնացող մեքենաների շարժը   ռոմա՜նտիկա 

մեկ էլ սիրում եմ տենց հեռախոսով խոսել, գիշերվա հազարին, շշուկով, որ տնեցիք չարթնանան  դաբլ ռոմանտիկա_

----------

comet (02.09.2009), Meme (29.11.2012)

----------


## Kita

Անկողինս`մահճակալս :Smile: 
Հենց շատ հոգնած եմ լինում, երազզում եմ շուտ տուն հասնել, որ գնամ պառկեմ տեղերիս վրա` բարձերս էլ գրկեմ :Love:

----------


## ars83

> 3, Զուգարանը׃ Հիմնական նպատակներից բացի՝ շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում է որպես առանձնանալու, բաչոկի միջի ջրի ձայնն ըմբոշխնելու ու խորհելու համար


Դուրս գալիս են նման պատասխանները  :Jpit: 
«Բաչոկի» և «կռանթի» համար «սոնատներն» այնքան էլ չեմ հավանում, բայց որ գիրք կարդալու խաղաղ վայր է՝ այդ մեկը կարող եմ հաստատել:

----------

Loki (02.09.2009), Terminator (03.09.2009), Yellow Raven (01.09.2009), Բարեկամ (09.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

Ամենասիրելի անկյունը եթե կհամարվի տան ասեմ մեր տանիքն է որի հենց կողքին իմ ձեռքով ցանած ու խնամած ծաղիկներն են գտնվում, սիրում եմ ատռանձնանալ հենց այդտեղ ու նստել ծաղիկների մոտ ու որ ոչ ոք ինձ այդ ժամանակ չանհանգստացնի 
մեկ-մեկ մենակությունն ու լռությունն ինձ ամենահարազատն են դառնում  :Good:

----------

Second Chance (01.09.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Մեր տան իմ ամենասիրելի անկյունը մեր բաց պատշգամբն է, հատակպես տաք ամառային երեկոներին, երբ աթոռ եմ տանում ու նստում, հետս էլ վերցնելով կամ գիրք կամ փլեյեր կամ էլ հեռախոսս՝ ռադիո լսելու ակնկալիքով… Երկրորդ տեղում իմ սենյակն է՝ իր ամեն ինչով  :Love:

----------

Meme (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տանը սիրելի անկյուն չունեմ, ոչ Գյումրիում, ոչ էլ Երևանում, այ որ իմ սենյակը ունենայի, հաստատ դա էլ կդառնար իմ սիրելի անկյունը…

Բայց Գյումրիում սիրելի տարածք ունեմ, մեր բակի մի փոքրիկ հատված է, երկու սալորենիներից ճոճ է կախած, սիրում եմ պառկել ճոճին ու ականջակալներով երաժշտություն լսել: Մեկ էլ շատ եմ սիրում խնձորենու տակ դրած սեղանը, որի մոտ թեյ եմ խմում...  :Love:

----------

Arpine (28.11.2012), CactuSoul (28.11.2012), Kita (01.09.2009), Venus (02.09.2009), Ամմէ (28.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2012), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2009)

----------


## Loki

> Դուրս գալիս են նման պատասխանները 
> «Բաչոկի» և «կռանթի» համար «սոնատներն» այնքան էլ չեմ հավանում, բայց որ գիրք կարդալու խաղաղ վայր է՝ այդ մեկը կարող եմ հաստատել:


իրոք, ճիշտ ես ասում.. գրքերի մասին լրիվ մոռացել էի.. Իսկ ջրի ձայնի մասին իզուր ես քննադատորեն արտահայտվում... Մեկ-մեկ, նույնիսկ՝ բավական հաճախ, բաչոկի ու կռանի ջրերը հավեսով կարկաչում են, շատ հանդարտեցնող ազդեցություն են ունենում ինձ վրա: Էդ կարգի ձայներից մեկ էլ թեյի բաժակի մեջ գդալով շաքար խառնելու ձայնն եմ սիրում... գիտեմ, շատերին նյարդայնացնում ա, բայց ինձ վրա հանգստացնող ազդեցություն ունի  :Smile:

----------


## comet

Խոհանոցը :LOL:  Ամենահամով վայրը բնակարանի:
Իսկ խոհանոցից հետո իմ ննջարանը` բջջայինիս ու հեռուստացույցիս հետ :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Մի անկյուն մոռացել էի՝ կոմպիս սենյակը, իրա Նիկոլայի ժամանակվա  բազմոցով  :Love:  (տատիկս հենց էդ թվերին էլ առել ա էդ լեգենդար բազմոցը)  :Jpit:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Խոհանոցը :Love: 
Գրասեղանս տարել եմ խոհանոց՝ սառնարանի կողքին, որովհետև դաս անելուց շատ էներգիա եմ ծախսում, որը պետք ա լրացնել համով-համով ուտելիքներով: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (29.11.2012), Malxas (28.11.2012), Ամմէ (28.11.2012), Արէա (28.11.2012), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չկա  :Sad: 
Ինչպես Ռուֆուսն ասաց, ես էլ հաստատ կսիրեի իմ սենյակը, եթե երբևէ ունեցած լինեի: Այնպիսին կդարձնեի, որ կսիրեի:
Իսկ հիմա ոչ մի մասն էլ չեմ սիրում:
Մի ահագին ճառ էի գրել, ուզում էի պատմել, թե ինչու, բայց շատ դեպրեսիվ, ճնշող ստացվեց, չեմ գրի:

Ինչ լավ ա, որ շատերը, ի տարբերություն ինձ, սիրում են իրենց տները  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## erexa

Մեր տան բոլոր անկյունները սիրում եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Meme (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ եմ լուսավոր տուն սիրում, դրա համար էլ մեր տան ամենասիրածս տեղը մեր հյուրասենյակն է, որում երկու հանդիպակաց պատերին էլ լուսամուտներ կան (միջանցքը կպած է հյուրասենյակին)։ Էդ սենյակի բոլոր անկյուններն էլ սիրում եմ , բայց ամենաշատը՝ էն հատվածը, որտեղ իմ գրասեղանն է դրված՝ կոմպով ու իր ամեն ինչով։ 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև տան ամենաչսիրած անկյան մասին թեմա բացելը։


Երբ տղաս սկսեց արդեն վարժ ու ակտիվ քայլել ու քանդուքարափ անել ամբողջ սենյակը, վերոնշյալ անկյունը դադարեց իմ սիրելի անկյունը լինելուց, որովհետև կոմպիս կյանքը փրկելու համար ստիպված էի այն տեղափոխել ամուսնուս աշխատասենյակ, որտեղ էնքան նեղվածք ա, որ սիրելի լինելու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող։ Հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ հաջորդ բնակարանի սիրելի անկյուններին  :LOL: ։

Իսկ ամենաչսիրածս անկյունը խոհանոցն ա (ինքը հենց ինքն իրենով անկյուն ա, որ կա), որովհետև փոքր ա ու մութ  :Bad: ։

----------


## Stress

լուսամուտների մոտ,ինձ աշխարհի հետ եմ զգում

----------

Meme (29.11.2012), Այբ (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2012)

----------


## Stress

Լավ էր ասված, ես էլ հազար տարին մեկ եմ խոհանոցը սիրում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս վերջին մի տարում էնքան տարբեր տներում ու պայմաններում եմ ապրել, ու հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ բոլոր դեպքերում էլ տարբեր սիրելի անկյուններ կան: Հիմիկվա տանս մի քանի սիրելի անկյուն ունեմ: Մեկը խոհանոցն ա. էնքան հավես ա էնտեղ սեղանի մոտ նստել, մոմերը վառել ու դաս անելը (համ էլ ինտերնետս չի հասնում էնտեղ, արխային կարամ կոմպս տանեմ հետս  :LOL: ): Մեկ այլ սիրելի անկյուն մահճակալս ա: Էնտեղ էլ ինտերնետ չի հասնում, փռվում ու գիրք եմ կարդում: Մեկ էլ մի հատ պահարանիկ ունեմ, էդ էլ եմ շատ սիրում: Վրան զանազան մարդկանց հիշացնող զրթիկներ են, օրացույց ու նկարներ, մեջը՝ գրքեր: Ու մեկ էլ բացիկապատ պատերս եմ շատ սիրում:

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2012)

----------

